# What defines an older member?



## Bali (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi there everybody.

I was checking the forums and i saw the trading sub forum. Now since i have some stuff to sell, I thought to myself that i would give it a shot.

Since i read the forums most of the times and don't post that much I didn't meet the requirement of >100 posts. Just my luck. But when i was reading the conditions and such, it stated that *older* members could request permission. 

Now for my question:
What defines an older member? How long should one be a member to be considered an older member?


----------



## Danieluz (Feb 11, 2007)

Lol, I guess if you've been around for 5 years, I guess that defines you as a old member... but who knows =X


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 12, 2007)

They are defined as the members who *AIN'T ON MY DAMN LAWN!*

..actually, I seem to remember Costello saying something about it.. O yes..



QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> The "members" have access to the trading forum.
> The "newcomers" don't.
> 
> 
> ...



I believe that stuck, that's what a quick search turned up anyway, if so, just join us in Off-Topic Chat and you'll be to 50 in no time!


----------



## kenfrenzy (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, just don't spam the board with useless crap and you'll be fine


----------



## mcbey (Feb 12, 2007)

That clears up some things. I thought what it meant by older members is if you weren't able to type 100 posts because of arthritis.


----------



## kenfrenzy (Feb 12, 2007)

somedays, it feels like i'll have problems typing 100 words in the morning... man i feel old.


----------



## mcbey (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(kenfrenzy @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> somedays, it feels like i'll have problems typing 100 words in the morning... man i feel old.


Well how old r u?


----------



## kenfrenzy (Feb 12, 2007)

lets just say im out of college, and about to get a masters degree in a june. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, who's the official person to go to to request access?


----------



## ridgecity (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(kenfrenzy @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> lets just say im out of college, and about to get a masters degree in a june.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That would be the eldest member.


----------



## pirate_arrh (Feb 12, 2007)

I begged for entrance.

I have been a member long before GBAtemp started offering some of the first torrents.

Direct DL from the site? Such a filthy history!

I take it no repply = denial


----------



## dice (Feb 13, 2007)

Well it's a security precaution, for 1 (or 2) good members in this case there are probably 100 that would be deemed less trust worthy.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 13, 2007)

i think the 100 post minimum is TOO LITTLE it should be  at least 250-500 

there are sooooo many ppl trying to rip other ppl off not worth it


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 13, 2007)

Don't you dare calling me old, I'm only 25.


----------



## unusername (Feb 13, 2007)

who cares about the posts.... i use gbatemp and post just when i want to write something important, or a opinion...


but... i'm with "sgadzookie80"


----------



## captain^k (Feb 23, 2007)

pirate: yep, I think you're right :\


----------



## Smuff (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kenfrenzy @ Feb 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > lets just say im out of college, and about to get a masters degree in a june.
> ...


Don't bet on it, you young whippersnapper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm willing to bet I'm older than he


----------

